# who wants to teach me and catch pelagics



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Wanna learn alot about wahoo tuna etc in our area within 40 miles, We usually stay in before the edge so im not real familiar with blue water, so if your somewhat experienced , want to tag along help pay fuel fees etc. shoot me a text, i want to get a trip in the next week. 8505728273. also any gear brought helps alot too , lets put some blood on the deck


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

So you want someone to bring knowledge, teach you about Bluewater, bring gear and basically run your boat and you want them to pay? Seems legit. 

People pay big money to have people teach them about how to fish offshore. Good luck with that.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f55/experienced-bluewater-fisherman-looking-ride-710297/


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

With all due respect, when your learning something it helps when people around you kinda have an idea what to do. I'm sure there's plenty of people who parted ways with the expensive sport of fishing and now want to go on a trip and know a thing or two about deep water. Don't need a captain don't need an expertly just a guy or two that like to have a good time drink a beer or two and catch fish. No reason to go out to bluewater with guys who only know bass fishing , maybe I should have worded it little better I have gear but extra gear is nice I don't have 10 internationals lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Ya'll need to chill ! It's not really your place to tell him how to fill the vacancy on his boat. Either you want to go with his terms or you don't. If the man said you must bring a banana to fish , you bring a banana or stay home. Turns out that there was a perfect candidate for the vacancy.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ill be on terminal leave from the military here at the end of the month and would love to go out on a trip. Got plenty of offshore/bluewater experience and love catching pelagics.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

8505728273 anyone interested text me


----------

